# CL Delta Bandsaw - anybody have one?



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm looking at this bandsaw on CL - can't seem to find much info on it but it looks to be in nice condition - anybody have one? Thoughts?

It's a Delta 14" Platinum Edition, the seller lists the model number as 28-255, but the pictures show 52-969. Here's the seller's description:

"Up for sale is a lightly used Delta 14" band saw model (28-255). Motor specs are 10.7 amps, 1-1/2 HP and is currently wired for 120 volts. Saw is approx 75" tall and comes with mobile base, rip fence, clamp attachment for miter gauge and original owners' manual. Very clean condition."

I'm trying to arrange to see it...he's asking $400 or best offer - how's the price?

It's very close to what I'm looking for in a bandsaw as far as the specs go, but I can't find much on the interwebz.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If it's in as good condition as it looks, it's a very good deal. If you get it for less (obo) it's a great deal.
It's a model 28-255 saw, but with the enclosed base, it has a catalog number of 52-969.
Made in USA is one of the reasons. Import Delta 14" saws are inferior to the USA ones. The 1 1/2 hp motor is a big plus. If I didn't have my 1951 Delta 14, and needed a bs, I would buy it.
Mine had a 1/2 hp motor, I changed it to 1 hp. 1 1/2 hp would be nice, but I had a 1 hp motor in storage, so, I used it.
Best advise is,buy it before someone else does.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a good saw. I'd rather see it at $350 but might not pass it up as is. Make sure you are OK with the resaw which looks to be 6" or so. You might be able to add a riser block if needed.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Looks like a good saw. I'd rather see it at $350 but might not pass it up as is. Make sure you are OK with the resaw which looks to be 6" or so. You might be able to add a riser block if needed.


It is a "special" version of the Delta 14-inch. It will accept a riser block if wanted.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I have that saw, in an open stand version. If it really has a 1.5HP motor (I thought they came with 1 HP) I'd grab it in a minute. If it has a 1 HP motor, it's still worth getting. That price may be just a shade high, but still a good deal. I'm seeing a lot of the import versions being advertised at about that price and maybe higher.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input fellas. Is the HP shown on the motor? If not is there an easy way to determine how much power it has?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

bigben said:


> Thanks for the input fellas. Is the HP shown on the motor? If not is there an easy way to determine how much power it has?


There will be a plate on the motor that specifies HP, amps etc. This looks to be well cared for and worth picking up. Better go get it quick! :yes:


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Naturally try to get it for less, but I wouldn't hesitate at that price. It has the fence and a good mitre gauge which are another plus. I love those old USA Deltas.

Joe B.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Ditto to the above. Pick it up quick before it gets away!
--Matt


----------

